# What do you like most about My Freemasonry?



## Blake Bowden

What do you like most about My Freemasonry?


----------



## Brennan

That it allows brothers from all over the world to meet and communicate with one another.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Squared_Away

It allows candidates like myself to further my education about Freemasonry and enable us to ask questions we don know the answers to!


~Open Minded~


----------



## lsu4life4ever

Me and a complete stranger can share a connection that makes ur brothers. 
Also the acceptance and brotherhood feel from the lodge. 
The guys don't look at me as some young kid but as a brother. Amazing. 
Also the history behind it like Washington, Franklin, Sam Houston, etc. 


Geaux Tigers. 
Humble Lodge No. 979


----------



## fasttito

It's the experience an ordinary man will not experience and the history is unbelievable.



2B1IS2ASK1
/G\You Are Never Alone/G\
Stay Thirsty My Brothers


----------



## amhdive

For me it's hard to put in words but here is an example that happened yesterday. 

A gentlemen who I had worked with all week noticed my ring yesterday and offered a subtle greeting, immediately we became brothers. I invited him to fellowship last evening but he needed to catch his flight back to Eagle River Alaska. While at fellowship he called me explaining his flight was cancelled and he was stranded for the night. Had he been a little closer I would have picked him up but through my Masonic connections I was able to get a nearby brother to swing over to the airport, get him to a hotel and they took him to a country bar he wanted to visit for some fellowship.  A brother from Alaska found his family here in New Hampshire who didn't question for one second assisting him. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## lsu4life4ever

Brother AMH that's awesome!


Geaux Tigers. 
Humble Lodge No. 979


----------



## amhdive

It's humbling..... Gives you a sense of being a part if something bigger, making good men better through masonry. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## lsu4life4ever

Amen to that brother. 


Geaux Tigers. 
Humble Lodge No. 979


----------



## Lowcarbjc

That I can ask ANY question to brothers from other countries and constitutions and get honest well detailed answers. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## bezobrazan

Ditto to everything that's already been said. One thing I would like to also add is the variety of topics and discussions is what I truly love about this site. I've been on other Masonic forums and it seems like they play their cards close to their chests. Here, I've seen conversations other forums wouldn't dare broach. 


A true man learns to soften his heart and stiffen his spine.


----------



## brother josh

Freemasonry supply's it's members  with the proper tools in which one might understand the mind of that GREAT Architect and find there place amongst there fellow brothers 


Also the history is unbelievable 


Sent From My Freemasonry Mobile App


----------



## Bro Darren

I love this site - I love that everyone here is very genuine, open, approachable, welcoming and quick to give some advice or encouragement where & when its needed.

It sure does go directly against the expressed falsehoods that is so ramped on the internet today!


----------



## brother blaine

I love that we can all come together and talk from all walks of life no matter what we all have a special bond together . 

Here's a story one of my fellow brothers and friends told me his wife was driving to Florida and broke down a fellow brother stopped helped tow the vehicle put up the wife while the car got fixed and paid for the repairs out of his pocket and never asked to be repaid. All because of the brother hood


----------



## Sammcd

amhdive said:


> For me it's hard to put in words but here is an example that happened yesterday.
> 
> A gentlemen who I had worked with all week noticed my ring yesterday and offered a subtle greeting, immediately we became brothers. I invited him to fellowship last evening but he needed to catch his flight back to Eagle River Alaska. While at fellowship he called me explaining his flight was cancelled and he was stranded for the night. Had he been a little closer I would have picked him up but through my Masonic connections I was able to get a nearby brother to swing over to the airport, get him to a hotel and they took him to a country bar he wanted to visit for some fellowship.  A brother from Alaska found his family here in New Hampshire who didn't question for one second assisting him.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Awesome Story. What a great example to those who have not found the light


----------



## BroBook

I like the fact that its worldwide for real , glad it is and glad I found y'all !!!


Bro Book


----------



## marty15chris

I would like to echo the worldwide aspect of Free Masonry. Having traveled a lot to war zones it's always a pleasure to meet a Brother. I find that I instantly have a second family well overseas. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

That I can communicate with brothers all over the world and exchange ideas.


----------



## jwhoff

I have met several dear friends through this website.  Brothers I have met personally with and Brothers who enjoy getting together at Grand Lodge, Scottish Rite meetings, and blue lodge meetings here in Houston.

I am also proud to have met my fellow eight original Bridge Builders Brothers through this website.

Truly, a place where brethren can meet on the level.


----------



## Ghost

A place for meeting new brethren from around the world and being able to share ideas.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2

casionally I learns me some new thangs, i likes that


----------



## Pscyclepath

Like in lodge, I like the fellowship that I find here, where you can meet [electronically] on the level with brethren all around the country (& elsewhere) to chat and learn about this moral system that fascinates us all...   The site is wonderful, but it's the brethren who hang out here, and those who keep it running, that make it what it is.


----------



## Bill Lins

The free beer.


----------



## jwhoff

Free beer?  You holding out on me?


----------



## dfreybur

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> The free beer.



So you have been visiting outside of Texas!


----------



## jwhoff

dfreybur said:


> So you have been visiting outside of Texas![/
> 
> Not necessarily.  He's know to have "called" a few un-tiled meetings right here in Texas.


----------



## Bill Lins




----------



## Roy Vance

jwhoff said:


> I have met several dear friends through this website.  Brothers I have met personally with and Brothers who enjoy getting together at Grand Lodge, Scottish Rite meetings, and blue lodge meetings here in Houston.
> 
> I am also proud to have met my fellow eight original Bridge Builders Brothers through this website.
> 
> Truly, a place where brethren can meet on the level.


 Refering to the "Bridge Builders", how all of you doing? Do you still meet and communicate? And, a big point here, how do y'all feel about the new stuff that the Grand Lodges have finally decided? Me, personally, I think it is about time it happened. Texas is just a little behind times. Just sayin'.


----------



## jwhoff

We do occasionally meet.  We stay in contact with each other, weekly if not more often, via e-mail and Facebook.  Phone calls too.  I think I've become a member of some of the Brother's families and lodges with all the Facebook exchanges.

Yes.  I am glad that the last 10 years have borne fruit.  The GLs were wise enough to wait on us.  Their faith was not misplaced.  The ground-swell, thanks in great part to this website, reached a peak and it has now happened.  The final hoRAHs of the nay-sayers is upon us.  It will wash away with time. 

I have met, as I always knew I would, Brethren who put their pants on the same way I do, are obliged to put out the garbage and go get a loaf of bread, and worry about the safety and nurture of their families the same as I.  There are good people out there, we only have to let them into our hearts.


----------

